
Shame that Microsoft and Tech Press doesn’t know what a “sale” is - AndrewWarner
http://scobleizer.com/2010/12/21/shame-that-microsoft-and-tech-press-doesnt-know-what-a-sale-is/
======
rbanffy
For them it may be considered a sale. It means the phone maker paid them for
the WP7 license and, therefore, what happens to the phone is no longer
Microsoft's problem.

